# How long after RAI until you could eat good food?



## VenusElon (Oct 24, 2012)

I am so disappointed to still be on the LID. I had my pill today, and was so hopeful for a good lunch, but the doctor said another 48 hours. I know it doesn't seem like much, but it's killing me. I wish I had known all along, instead of looking forward to today like I was getting out of jail.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had a friend go through RAI last year and she stayed on the LID for 3 days after she took her pill. Her doctor told her 48 hours like yours, but she actually had a crazy reaction to the thyrogen shots she got before and was throwing up everything she tried to eat or drink, so it didn't really matter then!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didnt do LID when I had my first WBS and therapy level dose. This year, when I had my WBS, they said if I needed a therapy dose, I'd receive that on a Friday, have my follow up scan on Monday, and could go off the LID on a Tuesday.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You want to wait until after your body scan.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got another dose, not the cancer dose, just another 15mci. Even I was told to stay on the diet for another 48hrs or so. They said thursday, which would be 36hrs from when I took the pill.

I lived off of lemon chicken though for the last few days. Lemon, olive oil, pepper, garlic, oregano, marinade for 6+ hours, grill. That, oatmeal with berries, peanuts, and popcorn with kosher salt. Though my LID was only a week.

Hardest part is no beer. Didn't even have a guiness on st. patty's day


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

JPGreco said:


> Hardest part is no beer. Didn't even have a guiness on st. patty's day


Oh...the sacrifices we make for our health! 

My neighbor's son has a dog named Guinness. The dog is a cute little breed, black, and evidently of Irish origin. When he got the dog, he was wondering what to name him, thinking "what's black and Irish?" And there you have it!

But back to the OP...Venus, how did your scan go?


----------

